# Headlight location question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think this is a stupid question, but I can't seem to find the definitive answer in my restoration guide, or online. On a '65 GTO, what is the factory location for the low beam? (top or bottom) Thanks.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

From Wiki:


> An example arrangement includes the stacking of two headlamps on each side with low beams above high beams. Nash used this arrangement in the 1957 model year. Pontiac used this design starting in the 1963 model year;


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ha, mine are on upside down then.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah Rukee, they might be. Thinking back, the low beams on my 64 Grand Prix were on the top.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The low beams on ALL stacked headlight Pontiacs are the upper lights. The hi beams are on the bottom. And the low beams on horizontally placed quad headlamp systems are always the outboard lights. I guess you have to have been there at the time....


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I lived in a state that had no annual inspections, but at night had a lot of deer on/near the road. I found some aircraft landing lights that had an oval light pattern that I mounted in the bottom, it was a perfect fit. When I hit the hi beams, the front and more inportant, the side of the road was lit up very well. I then moved to a state that had inspections and my first inspection failed, inspector could not believe it. :biggrin2:


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

This is funny, I just discovered I have the same thing. Did a search and found this thread. Glad I'm not the only one. Looks pretty easy to fix..


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes it does seem like the original headlights are poorly documented. I noticed when low beams are on the top to come on fine. But when I put the highbeams on the bottom to come on the top left is fine but the top right goes out. So it works on low but not on high. Pulled out the bulb and it’s a sealed Wagner 4000 series- 3 plug on the back. and does not seem to even have a high beam filament in it? So odd. When I went to the auto parts store they tried to tell me that the four headlight system we’re actually all low beams. But it still is puzzling that the top right light works on low but not on the high?
I don’t get it and I feel like I’ve searched online and on this form forever to get a correct answer.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Those 3 prongs ARE for the dual filaments. One is ground, one is high beam, one is low beam. High beam (only) headlights have 2 prongs, not 3.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> Those 3 prongs ARE for the dual filaments. One is ground, one is high beam, one is low beam. High beam (only) headlights have 2 prongs, not 3.


Okay. Now if these auto parts people can find The right replacement bulbs. I took off the bottom one and see that it’s two prongs. So I am bringing both to the store. The ones I had are Wagner 4000 series any idea what I can get for a sealed original type to replace both even though I only need one… I want to make sure that the same brightness


----------

